# Question about pairing remote with LG tv set?



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

Ok, I have a Tivo Basic unit, the one that can do OTA or cable. I also have a 2013 LG 3D Smart-tv model 42LA6200. I also use a Vizio VSB200 soundbar.

I was able to pair the remote to the tv set, and to the Vizio soundbar (for volume) just fine.

The problem is that on this tv set, when you hit the "Input" button (even on it's own remote) it brings up a interactive screen, and shows it jumping between all the different choice boxes for inputs. *THEN, you have to press the remotes "OK" button to actually select the input that is highlighted.* As far as I know, it does NOT have a way to directly jump to a particular input. Maybe it does, but if so, I haven't found it.

I can't find a way to do the above on the Tivo remote. *It cycles through the input choice boxes fine with the "input" button*, BUT, if you then press the Tivo's "Select" button to try to choose the input that's highlighted, it only controls the *Tivo* in the background.

Anybody know if this is possible, or and alternate method switching inputs with the Tivo remote for an LG tv?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I have a 2011 model LG non-smart TV. When I programmed my Xbox remote (the old white one) I actually came across a code that set the input to circumvent the interactive window and go directly to the input. I have not found another remote that has this type code in it tho. Even my actual TV remote only pulls up the interactive window(although I don't need to hit ok, I just need to select the input and wait a few seconds and it will change to that input).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Sony can use the TiVo input but I have to select the input then wait for it to timeout on that input. It takes about 5 seconds.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> My Sony can use the TiVo input but I have to select the input then wait for it to timeout on that input. It takes about 5 seconds.


I tried that, but it doesn't work on this LG tv.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

for grins, I would suggest perhaps trying other LG codes. Otherwise, that stinks they set it up that way.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> Ok, I have a Tivo Basic unit, the one that can do OTA or cable. I also have a 2013 LG 3D Smart-tv model 42LA6200. I also use a Vizio VSB200 soundbar.
> 
> I was able to pair the remote to the tv set, and to the Vizio soundbar (for volume) just fine.
> 
> ...


I Have an LG LM6700 and it does the same thing with the input.... It is really annoying!!!



JoeKustra said:


> My Sony can use the TiVo input but I have to select the input then wait for it to timeout on that input. It takes about 5 seconds.


The LG will eventually go to the highlighted input, but it takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

skypros said:


> I Have an LG LM6700 and it does the same thing with the input.... It is really annoying!!!
> 
> *The LG will eventually go to the highlighted input, but it takes about 30 seconds.*


Well, you are right. It DOES eventually switch to that input that's highlighted, BUT, on the LA6200 model it takes *1 minute* to do so.

*Ugh*, I never waited that long, and it's totally unacceptable. At least it's not an actual TIVO issue, this is all on LG...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You guys used to have cable boxes at some point in the past, right? If you still have an old cable TV remote or don't mind spending $3 on ebay to get one, you can easily create a discrete command that send the LG instantly and directly to a specific input (HERE are the codes which can be converted to EFCs). If there are any takers, I can post the converted codes and procedures. Then you can use the cable remote with your new command to teach your learning Tivo remote. If you're already familiar with JP1 software, here are some LG discrete input codes to try:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=6325 (need to be a member to download, it's free to join)

Alternately, some TVs, like Toshiba, allow you to enter an input number to go to a specific number after pressing the Input button. Perhaps LG does as well.

I suspect the delay may be due to some HDMI CEC conflict. I'd turn that off in all devices and give it another try. That definitely doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

mdavej said:


> You guys used to have cable boxes at some point in the past, right? If you still have an old cable TV remote or don't mind spending $3 on ebay to get one, you can easily create a discrete command that send the LG instantly and directly to a specific input (HERE are the codes which can be converted to EFCs). If there are any takers, I can post the converted codes and procedures. Then you can use the cable remote with your new command to teach your learning Tivo remote. If you're already familiar with JP1 software, here are some LG discrete input codes to try:
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=6325 (need to be a member to download, it's free to join)
> 
> Alternately, some TVs, like Toshiba, allow you to enter an input number to go to a specific number after pressing the Input button. Perhaps LG does as well.
> ...


I do have a JP1 interface I built a few years ago, and some remotes that can be taught, so this is a possibility. Just to make sure, the Tivo base Roamio's standard remote is *NOT* a learning remote, correct? Ok, I logged in over there and downloaded the file.

I'd have to get one of the Slide Pro's or something? I was eventually planning to get one anyway.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> I do have a JP1 interface I built a few years ago, and some remotes that can be taught, so this is a possibility. Just to make sure, the Tivo base Roamio's standard remote is *NOT* a learning remote, correct? Ok, I logged in over there and downloaded the file.
> 
> I'd have to get one of the Slide Pro's or something? I was eventually planning to get one anyway.


Correct, the base remote can't learn, AFAIK.

The JP1 interface will make life easier, but it's not required in this case. I assume you still have Remote Master so you can view the file? If so, just program your old cable remote for TV setup code 0178 (or 10178 depending on the remote), then use the EFCs in that file as follows, then test on your TV. If they work, you can then learn them on your new remote. If you do use your interface, then all you need to do is load the device and upload to your remote, no code entry required. Just make sure you assign the relevant functions to some buttons so you can use them.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/ind...e_Function_Code_.28EFC.29_for_a_single_device


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Correct, the base remote can't learn, AFAIK.
> 
> The JP1 interface will make life easier, but it's not required in this case. I assume you still have Remote Master so you can view the file? If so, just program your old cable remote for TV setup code 0178 (or 10178 depending on the remote), then use the EFCs in that file as follows, then test on your TV. If they work, you can then learn them on your new remote. If you do use your interface, then all you need to do is load the device and upload to your remote, no code entry required. Just make sure you assign the relevant functions to some buttons so you can use them.
> 
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/ind...e_Function_Code_.28EFC.29_for_a_single_device


OMG! You are freaking AWESOME!!! :up: 

I programmed the EFC's for HDMI-1, HDMI-2, and HDMI-3 into my RadioShack Gamer-Pro remote, and they all work to select the DIRECT particular input on my LG!

Not only *THAT*, but the HDMI-1 button then ALSO cycles directly through the 3 individual HDMI inputs with each press!!!

That's exactly what I needed, and now I'll have to buy the Tivo Slide pro remote and get this setup.

THANKS!!!

For others:

FIRST, just program your old JP1 remote for LG TV setup code 0178 (or 10178 depending on the remote, mine was 10178)

HDMI-1 direct select (or cycle direct through inputs on each press) is EFC code: 00174 (for 5-digit remotes, 174 for 3-digit remotes)
HDMI-2 is EFC code: 00044 (044 for 3-digit remotes)
HDMI-3 is EFC code: 00081 (081 for 3-digit remotes)

How to Program Effective Function Code (EFC) (above) for a single device on a universal JP1 remote:

1: TAP a DEVICE button (eg, TV in this case)
2: PRESS and HOLD the SETUP (P) button until the red LED flashes twice, then RELEASE.
3: TAP 9 - 9 - 4.
4: TAP the SETUP (P) button
5: TYPE the 3 or 5 digit EFC code (aka "advanced code")
6: TAP the regular button (eg, VOL+ (*whichever* button you want assigned this new code)) - two Blinks. You are now done.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You're welcome! Thank you for posting all the details. JP1 is a truly magical thing.

This not only works with LG, but with everything for which discrete commands exist (different codes of course). They can also access service menus, make certain BD/DVD players region free, you name it.

Most everyone likely already has a JP1 remote and doesn't even know it. Here's a partial list:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php?title=RemoteChart


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> for grins, I would suggest perhaps trying other LG codes. Otherwise, that stinks they set it up that way.


I did try this by the way, (so thanks for mentioning it) and even with all the LG codes (lot's of them!) available for the base Tivo Roamio remote, *none* of them allow direct cycling through the various HDMI inputs like I wanted.

See my post above for the final solution.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

mdavej said:


> You're welcome! Thank you for posting all the details. JP1 is a truly magical thing.
> 
> This not only works with LG, but with everything for which discrete commands exist (different codes of course). They can also access service menus, make certain BD/DVD players region free, you name it.
> 
> ...


I got the slidepro remote, and set it up for my Tivo, my soundbar, and my LG tv. I then taught it the "INPUT" code for HDMI 1 that also cycles directly through all 3 HDMI inputs on my LG tv with each push. Now it's exactly what I wanted.

Thanks again!


----------



## thatwilsonguy (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been trying to get a work around for input cycling on my LG. When programming your TiVo remote what 4 digit code did you use?


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

thatwilsonguy said:


> I have been trying to get a work around for input cycling on my LG. When programming your TiVo remote what 4 digit code did you use?


I don't remember any more, but it was one of the first standard ones for LG TV's listed in the Tivo codes page on their website. I'm on a 12 hour night shift, and can't look it up right now.

However, THAT isn't what allowed the input cycling to work on my LG tv. I had to first program a JP1 remote with the EFC's in the post above that lays it all out, and then TEACH that input code to a Tivo Slidepro remote, also talked about in another post above.

Now the Tivo remote cycles my LG tv through all the inputs, immediately after each press.

If you want to do the same, you will have to do the work also. However since I laid out every step above, it should be easier for you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

On my LG Plasma, the input button on the tivo remote works to cycle through inputs.. (though it's so slow, you have to wait a bit between hitting the button -- and no, I mean BEFORE the HDMI syncing attempt..)


----------

